# 156 vs 159



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

I have a 156 coda camber that I used last year and loved. I gained about 10 pounds this year which puts me around 177-180lbs. I am wondering if it is worth moving up to the 159 coda, or if I am not going to notice a difference. I have someone that would buy the 156, but still not sure if it is worth the hassle. I mostly only freeride, barely ever go into the park, and I have a different board for powder.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

156 is a pretty small board for _freeriding_ for a dude of you're weight.

If you're only cruising and didn't notice any drawback from your current deck, keep it. If you overstrain the edge while carving, get a _decent_ size, not only 159. That Coda has ridiculous wide weight ranges, which IMO are pretty useless. But just from gut feeling, a guy with 180lb aiming at freeriding on a <160 board is a mismatch.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

^ +1

Time to get on a real board, man up.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

So you guys recommend going to the 162? I usually stick to 156-159, but then again I have never weighed this much.


----------



## joebloggs13 (Feb 28, 2013)

My freeride deck is a 162 and i am just a tad lighter than you at 175lbs.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

Are you meaning freeride as in just cruising the mountain? Or are you truly using freeride correctly as in chasing powder? If you mean just cruising around, all-mountain riding, you definitely don't need a 162. 156 would be a little small, but hell I am 240lbs and ride a 158w/159w and love them. If you are 'freeriding' as in riding open pow fields and step and deeps, then yes upsize to at least a 162. But then again, you said you have a different pow board. :embarrased1:


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

In this situation I am just talking about cruising the mountain with friends, I am using the term freeride as in I am not going into the park. I do have a 163 xv that i use on deeper days and when I am out with more experienced riders that push me.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

In most snowboarding circles, anytime you say freeride, it is assumed you mean powder, steep and deep, JJ-esque riding. Now things make more sense.

In my opinion, if it's a hassle to get the 159, rock the 156. I enjoy smaller boards for just cruising the mountain with buddies. Takes less effort to control, and overall fits my riding style better. That being said, if you already have a buyer, and won't lose any money getting a 159 go for it. It will help on those surprise pow days and give you more control on steeper, more demanding terrain. My 2 cents, rip whatever you have like you stole it and you'll be golden!!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

dfitz364 said:


> In most snowboarding circles, anytime you say freeride, it is assumed you mean powder, steep and deep,


... or on groomer carve n generally ride at higher speeds i.e. where + length increases stability and edge hold.

However, OP, you seem to already have a suitable board for this. Since you're looking for a easy going cruise with friend board, I don't think you've to replace what worked well with some lb less.


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

neni said:


> ... or on groomer carve n generally ride at higher speeds i.e. where + length increases stability and edge hold.


This is also true. I guess when I think freeride I think what I mentioned. I just was basing it off of the general "freeride" boards I see online, but really I am a bad person to even be making that generalization. We get like 2" of fresh snow and it's a "pow day" for us soooooo... :embarrased1:

Regardless of whatever we call it, I agree with neni! Didn't mean to get over technical on the "freeride" discussion. Just wanted to be certain what you needed it for before giving advice!


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Regardless, the correct answer is that you need two new boards. Get a 159 (or slightly larger) as your all mountain ride, and get a shorter soft play board for when you want to go fool around. 

That happens to be exactly where I am at. My Flight Attendant at 156 is too short (currently at 175 as well) but I have a freeride board. I *need* two boards to fix this problem!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Kenai said:


> I *need* two boards to fix this problem!


It's soooo funny to read all those post of shopping-wild guys


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Keep the Coda and get a 59 Guch.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Nivek said:


> Keep the Coda and get a 59 Guch.


What is the main difference between the Guch and the Coda? If I am already ordering a bigger size, should I look at the Guch instead of the Coda?


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Guch is better in powder (longer nose than coda) more backcountry-oriented I believe...Coda can be ridden backcountry and resort...


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

scotty100 said:


> Guch is better in powder (longer nose than coda) more backcountry-oriented I believe...Coda can be ridden backcountry and resort...


Do you know if it is the same system camber as the coda? Really like the catch free feel of the coda camber.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

djsaad1 said:


> What is the main difference between the Guch and the Coda? If I am already ordering a bigger size, should I look at the Guch instead of the Coda?


"Whatever you do, you can always grab the Coda, but never go grabbing guys by the gooch." Guess Who.
:laughat2:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The Iguchi is a little more directional, but the biggest difference in feel is the directional flex. It is also offered in System Camber.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Nivek said:


> The Iguchi is a little more directional, but the biggest difference in feel is the directional flex. It is also offered in System Camber.


Is the good ride review correct in the sense that the Iguchi Camber is pretty playful/soft for a directional board? They make it seem like it is more playful than the Coda, not that it's a bad thing, but that wouldn't have been my first guess.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Kenai said:


> Regardless, the correct answer is that you need two new boards. Get a 159 (or slightly larger) as your all mountain ride, and get a shorter soft play board for when you want to go fool around.
> 
> That happens to be exactly where I am at. My Flight Attendant at 156 is too short (currently at 175 as well) but I have a freeride board. I *need* two boards to fix this problem!


Damn...at first I was avoiding your post. But now I really do think I would benefit from getting a 159 Iguchi camber, and a 156 westmark, then keeping the 163 xv for deeper days. This forum almost always doubles my spending habits.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

djsaad1 said:


> Damn...at first I was avoiding your post. But now I really do think I would benefit from getting a 159 Iguchi camber, and a 156 westmark, then keeping the 163 xv for deeper days. This forum almost always doubles my spending habits.


I'm looking seriously at a 156 Westmark now, too! Then if I can just upsize the FA or find something similar around 160-162 I'd be golden!


----------

